# Valet Magic - Mercedes SLS AMG



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

This SLS was completed this morning so I thought I would get the pics up now.

The car is 1 year old now and the owner was wanting some protection applied to the car for the coming winter months so booked it in for our full protection detail.

The car on arrival was clean so I didnt take any before wash shots as with it also being silver it would of been hard to show the minimal amount of dirt that was on her.

The car received a full on 2BM foam wash with G101 used under the arches and along the sills along with AutoSmart smart wheels for the rims.


























































































Once washed and all the tight to get in places were fully cleaned the car was then dried off using a drying towel and Megs LT Detailer as the drying aid.


















































Once fully dried the car received its clay treatment and for this we used Zaino Z18 clay as its mild enough to not marr the paint and strong enough to remove the light contaminents the car did have.
With the clay treatment out the way it was time to get this beauty protected and this came in the form of the full Zaino sealant system :thumb:










First up the car received Zaino AIO to further clean the paws in the paintwork and create a solid base for the rest of the system:










You can see here that it is a case of less is more with Zaino:










Once cured the car received a thorough buff and a spray of Zaino Z6:










Time for some Z2:










I then went on to apply a further 2 layers of ZFXed Z2 with a spray down of Z6 in between :thumb:

With the paintwork fully curing I focused my attentions on cleaning the powerhouse with diluted G101 a few brushes and dressed it with Aerospace 303, and then onto the interior which received the Zaino twins Z9 & Z10:










































The car was left for the night and I returned this morning to give the car a final wipe over with Zaino Z8,










Dress the tyres with Z16, seal the rims with CS and take the after shots:










































































































































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:

Take care

Robbie

P.S. Knowing the customer will be reading this I would like to again thankyou for the drive this morning :argie: It wont be forgotten :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work Robbie on a stunning car. One of my first lottery picks one of those.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice Rob, looks a beast. Take it your loving the buffing cloths mate ;-)

Paul


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

One of the only cars that makes me shiver even when i see pictures! Thanks for posting. :thumb:

I'm thinking, with the Zaino System being so so good, is there any need for other products? Do you use any other glazes, LSPs at all?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

amiller said:


> One of the only cars that makes me shiver even when i see pictures! Thanks for posting. :thumb:
> 
> I'm thinking, with the Zaino System being so so good, is there any need for other products? Do you use any other glazes, LSPs at all?


Just Zaino mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you misreable looking whatname! :lol:









awesome work Robbie, love these cars


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, orange peel on the shot with AMG letters looks really nasty  I think it's a shame to see sth like this on such car 


Nevertheless, whole car looks really stuning


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Stella Robbie.:thumb:
Looks sweet.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing! Car looks sooo nice, real presence on the road too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Top work Robbie and the finish looks superb with Zaino on!

Do you ever use Z5 or mostly Z2? I've just bought Z5 again after not having it for a few years but haven't tried it yet.

Awesome unit too.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Robbie


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking good. Love the noise these things make.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome car and great work. Had the pleasure of driving the new SLS roadster last week which is awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Top work there on a top car 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a beautiful car, one of my favourites, great job there Robbie, looks stunning.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work There Robbie :thumb:


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Top job mate, awesome car...:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Top work Robbie and the finish looks superb with Zaino on!
> 
> Do you ever use Z5 or mostly Z2? I've just bought Z5 again after not having it for a few years but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Awesome unit too.


I do use it mate I just find on silver Z2 really does look the nuts :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you misreable looking whatname! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been a LLLLLLLLLLLONG week mate :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

we'll let you off then  
got myself some Z2 again, why did sell my original bottle?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> we'll let you off then
> got myself some Z2 again, why did I sell my original bottle?


:doublesho :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i know, im back to sealants now. much prefer them to waxes..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah me too, but keeping a few boutique waxes. Z2 will be my main weapon moving forward.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good sweet cheeks, hoping to be down in March to see Mr Zaino and co.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Top work as always mate


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent job, well done, very nice finish. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Looking good sweet cheeks, hoping to be down in March to see Mr Zaino and co.


me too hopefully as i could'nt make the last one :wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and great work a very different supr car and very wide motor , thanks sharing really loving the wheels


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work and very impressed with Zaino, I think I need try these products. Is Z2 good for "Interlagos blue"? cheers.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Robbie.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

A777 said:


> Great work and very impressed with Zaino, I think I need try these products. Is Z2 good for "Interlagos blue"? cheers.


Go with Z5 on the blue mate that will add some real crisp depth :thumb:


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Robbie I'll get Z5 when the Zaino site is back up.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great work Robbie....sound from these is just amazing!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

A777 said:


> Thanks Robbie I'll get Z5 when the Zaino site is back up.


Either that or we stock it and only 15mins away if you fancy a coffee one day in the week :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good job Robbie
what a car
:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments so far guys.

Robbie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW :thumb:..


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Either that or we stock it and only 15mins away if you fancy a coffee one day in the week :thumb:


 Robbie it will be rude to decline a coffee and a chat. I will call before coming out.
Thanks Mo


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

StevieM3 said:


> Great work Robbie....sound from these is just amazing!


I will post up a sound clip tomorrow if I get the chance :argie:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now that is a nice car.. hows things with you Robbie?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..looks amazing..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> now that is a nice car.. hows things with you Robbie?


All good at Magic Towers mate :thumb: You?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work there :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

As ever MAGIC!!:thumb: Hey Robbie love the Matte Orange GT-R any more photo's of that ?????????:wave:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great work Robbie :thumb::thumb:.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> As ever MAGIC!!:thumb: Hey Robbie love the Matte Orange GT-R any more photo's of that ?????????:wave:


Hi mate

I will get some up for you this week :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

great job looks like I need to add some zaino to my collection...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I will get some up for you this week :spam:


Ever thought of getting an assistant in to keep this lot running sounds like Magic is flat out with no signs of a let up........


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Ever thought of getting an assistant in to keep this lot running sounds like Magic is flat out with no signs of a let up........


Always busy mate thankfully :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Smile you miserable sod! I bet you smiled whilst driving it 

Nice work fella.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Smile you miserable sod! I bet you smiled whilst driving it
> 
> Nice work fella.


That is my smile


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice Robbie - still one on the "to-do" list for me - stunning pieces of kit! :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> Nice Robbie - still one on the "to-do" list for me - stunning pieces of kit! :argie:


Awesome machines mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

gutted I never got to see this 1 mate ;-)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats is such a great car there, never have seen one in real life, great work there magic.. the car looks stunning.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats is such a great car there, never have seen one in real life, great work there magic.. the car looks stunning.


2 be fair I have only seen 2 on the road bar this one :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What was your top speed in it? Need to give me a shout next time you have one of these in :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing Results :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> What was your top speed in it? Need to give me a shout next time you have one of these in :thumb:


What ever the speed limit was on the road :thumb:


----------



## cheby (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovely car to work on. Nice job


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I spy a Tributo Ferrari there too. We supplied quite a lot of those. Whose is this one and which dealer did it come from?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

woodymbr said:


> I spy a Tributo Ferrari there too. We supplied quite a lot of those. Whose is this one and which dealer did it come from?


Great little cars but not sure who supplied it :thumb:


----------



## isitOCD? (Dec 1, 2011)

I sat in one of these little ladys in the dealership, could hardly get out of it lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

isitOCD? said:


> I sat in one of these little ladys in the dealership, could hardly get out of it lol


Very roomy when your in though I was really suprised :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work and stunning motor mate!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice work and looks stunning !!


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Gorgeous car and great work Robbie!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing car! My favourite car is the older gullwing but this is the biz!


----------



## chris20 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great job on a great car. May I ask what brush you are using on the wheels in the 3rd pic down? Thaunks


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

chris20 said:


> Great job on a great car. May I ask what brush you are using on the wheels in the 3rd pic down? Thaunks


Hi Chris

The wheel brushes we use are these:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...b-wheel-woolies-cat4.html#aEFWW0001#aEFWW0001

Robbie


----------

